# Bench top drill press as a mill? :-)



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Following the advise of Chuck n, I'm making a gear box for my rotary snow plow. I wanted the gear box to be adjustable for different gear combinations. This required slots be milled in one of the mechanism (mech) plates. Since I have a bench top drill press and not a mill............ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11911474513/


GaryR


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Before I got my mill, I also did some milling using a small drill press. It works, but due to the stresses involved and the general weakness in the design of a drill press there were problems with accuracy. It looks like you are doing fairly well, but be watchful for excessive wear in the spindle bearings.

Another thing I'd recommend is that you cut fresh metal only in one direction. When pushing a bit into metal and cutting on both sides of the bit (slot cutting), you are conventional milling on one side and climb-milling on the other which will pull the spindle and bit toward the climb side. Make your plunge cut at one end of a slot and cut only in one direction, rather than back and forth from a central plunge cut.

I think that you will find that your curve will end up with a hitch in its get-along about where you have made your plunge cut, due to climb milling on one side on the inner part of the curve to the left of the central point and conventional milling on the other side of that central point. Depending on how ridged your spindle (and the rest of the setup and hold downs) it might not be too bad, but how bad depends on how accurately the curve must approximate the desired curve.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Right on all points Semper. I would only add that on future milling projects I will likely plunge cut the entire slot to avoid "climbing mill" as I used to do in operating a full size mill. 

GaryR


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If you are in So Cal, you are welcome to use my mill.


----------



## richardson121 (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the link......


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Be careful and very gentle on feed rate.

Side loading a Morse or jacobs taper will cause the chuck, or shaft to fall out while in use.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

JPCaputo said:


> Be careful and very gentle on feed rate.
> 
> Side loading a Morse or jacobs taper will cause the chuck, or shaft to fall out while in use.


Which is an entirely exciting thing to experience... =\

Trot, the adrenalized, fox...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been able to mitigate the apprehension since this is a 4 year old thread revived by a thanks for the link post. 

And I have had one get loose quick, hit the off button toute suite..

Greg


----------



## richardson121 (Sep 26, 2017)

Supper.
Thank you so much for sharing your experience.


----------

